

For 50 Years, Nuclear Bomb Lost in Watery Grave (2008) - theoutlander
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=18587608

======
CapitalistCartr
We dropped nukes all over the place until we changed our policy about 1970,
after dropping four nukes on Franko's Spain. We didn't recover many of them.
These stories seem eternally popular on HN.

------
doctornemo
It was fun reading this, as I just finished _Command and Control_ this
morning.

